# leaves folding together!! Need help please!!!



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

hello all, my leaves are folding together. may be something may be nothing. someone with a little more experience please let me know. i just changed my setup, a bit more heat than before could this be the reason?


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 17, 2009)

If u want to get help faster you should let people know how you are growing.

1. What is the PH of the water you are using

2. What Growing Medium are you using

3. How much of what are u feeding if u are giving nutes

4. What lights are u using and how close to the tops of the plants are they

5. Do u Foliar Feed

6. What is the level of your run-off PH

7. What are your temps

8. If you are Feeding How often and what is your schedule

I'm sure I probably forgot some other important things u need to mention but that should get u started and hopefully one of the Doctors will be with you shortly. 

Its looks like a lockout issue to me but don't take my word for it be patient and one of the more experienced growers will stop in and have a look.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 17, 2009)

im not sure exactly what causes this, my plants do this too, but usually when it gets a bit warmer, so that may be it, gl.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

i think its the difference in the heat myself but im extremely inexperienced. but there new enviorment is a bit hotter than the last. anyhow, whats a lockout issue?


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

1.	What is the PH of the water you are using
The ph of my water is a stead 6.7 before the miracle grow I drop in it. I just you the tap water, don&#8217;t have a meter no strips. I have been to the local shop though and one of the guys came and tested with a digital from my tap and I know it is 6.7

2. What Growing Medium are you using
I&#8217;m using  a good soil as a medium, however stared in rockwool cubes that are completely buried under the surface.

3. How much of what are u feeding if u are giving nutes
I am only feeding my plant basic all purpose Miracle grow. I use a 16 oz glass to water. I hardly sprinkle any in it so It barely turn the water blue. They don&#8217;t need much more. 

4. What lights are u using and how close to the tops of the plants are they
I am using 5 cfl&#8217;s 2 at 2700k and 3 3500k. They are 1600 lumens a piece. As far as how close, at the closest and inch+ they run a little hot so I haven&#8217;t been trying to get them to close.

5. Do u Foliar Feed
No, I just water from top of soil every now and again, or I stick my pots in a thing of water and let them soak it up

6. What is the level of your run-off PH
Cant really tell. I&#8217;m sure it cant be to far from neutral either way though.

7. What are your temps
As far as temps, no thermometer in there however I would say probably mid 70 to mid 80. Depending on if the space is opened or closed. The cfl&#8217;s do have a bit more heat than my last setup

8. If you are Feeding How often and what is your schedule
Before transplant I have been keep an every  12 hours I would give some water to keep root in rockwool from drying out. Now that have transplanted, I have been wating for the top soil to dry out a bit then water. So every other day if not longer.

Someone please help me out!!


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

here are some pics from thismorning, its getting worse.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

more pics, please help


----------



## Rockster (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't panic,it's just leaf curl brought about by low humidity,at least that's what it looks like from where I'm standing?

You mentioned changing set up,well what do you have and are you monitoring relative humidity and temp as that should give a clue as to what's occuring.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

ahhh, that doesn't sound so bad. i can bring the humidity up just by sticking a bowl of water in there right? no, i'm slackin on monitoring my ladies. i'm going to get to it thought. Thank you


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 17, 2009)

looks exactly like mine when I switched from tubes to cfls... It was heat.. wally world has a $6 therm/hygrometer


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks bud


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 17, 2009)

I think it looks like a heat problem.  It could be a humidity problem, too, as Rockster mentioned.  However, your pH is high and it should be tested after the nutrients are added.  And the runoff should be checked.  You do not want your pH at neutral--you want it about 6.2 to 6.8

I would encourage you to try and get some better nutrients--something like G H Flora Series, Advanced Nutrients, or Fox Farm.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 17, 2009)

i used to use that kind of miracle grow too
any advice i can give would be not to use it.

my leaves do that sometimes.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

k, thanks goddess. just added a small fan to get some circulation and that heat out of there, also a bowl of water to get some humidity in there. appreciate the help every1. whats the take on foxfarm nutes?


----------



## JBonez (Mar 17, 2009)

i use botanicare nutes, never burned my plants before with it, i use my judgement on the dose, usually whats recommended on the container.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 17, 2009)

I use the three pack foxfarm nutes, and they work very well for me.  I can't compare against any of the other nutes though, since all I've tried has been FF.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

thats what i plan on tryin, goin to the shop to pick up today. thanks all


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Mar 17, 2009)

Miracle grow is one problem,yuk,not all it's cracked up to be when it comes to grass.And your problem is your p.h.,almost bet it's too low.need raise the soil p.h. . Mix a little dolomite lime in some warm water,disolve as much as you can and water the plant with it. may take a few days to react but it will probably do the trick.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 17, 2009)

D.W.FAAMER said:
			
		

> Miracle grow is one problem,yuk,not all it's cracked up to be when it comes to grass.And your problem is your p.h.,almost bet it's too low.need raise the soil p.h. . Mix a little dolomite lime in some warm water,disolve as much as you can and water the plant with it. may take a few days to react but it will probably do the trick.




:rofl:   I just read your sig...   


BOMBA, BOMBA, BOMBA   :rofl:  love it.


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2009)

D.W.FAAMER said:
			
		

> Miracle grow is one problem,yuk,not all it's cracked up to be when it comes to grass.And your problem is your p.h.,almost bet it's too low.need raise the soil p.h. . Mix a little dolomite lime in some warm water,disolve as much as you can and water the plant with it. may take a few days to react but it will probably do the trick.


the lime will also provide much needed mg, which miracle grow does not contain...


----------



## Rockster (Mar 18, 2009)

D.W.FAAMER said:
			
		

> Miracle grow is one problem,yuk,not all it's cracked up to be when it comes to grass.And your problem is your p.h.,almost bet it's too low.need raise the soil p.h. . Mix a little dolomite lime in some warm water,disolve as much as you can and water the plant with it. may take a few days to react but it will probably do the trick.



Jayreef is giving water at ph 6.7 which is fine so I don't know how you can ascribe his 'problem' to ph? He has leaf curl from low humidity and probably slightly high temps so I'm afraid chucking lime at the plant is pointless,especially as J doesnt know his runoff ph.

Jayreef,your Miracle Grow isnt the best chem feed to give but you've been sparing which is good but you really need to get a bit of proper ventilation in there mate as you say you've a circulating fan but you need more airchange as the plants mature and their Co2 requirements increase.

Apart from the leaf curl does everything else look good?


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Jayreef is giving water at ph 6.7 which is fine so I don't know how you can ascribe his 'problem' to ph? He has leaf curl from low humidity and probably slightly high temps so I'm afraid chucking lime at the plant is pointless,especially as J doesnt know his runoff ph.
> 
> Jayreef,your Miracle Grow isnt the best chem feed to give but you've been sparing which is good but you really need to get a bit of proper ventilation in there mate as you say you've a circulating fan but you need more airchange as the plants mature and their Co2 requirements increase.
> 
> Apart from the leaf curl does everything else look good?


miracle grow is infamous for it's lack of magnesium.."canoeing" or folding leaves are also one sign of mg defficiency..  the lime will aid in correcting that. It will also buffer the soil ph, "if" that is a part of the issue. But..  *"water at ph 6.7 which is fine"*.. point taken 


			
				jayreef said:
			
		

> The ph of my water is a stead 6.7 before the miracle grow I drop in it.


BUT, I think that you may be onto something w/ the "heat/humidity", since it seems possibly related to the light change/environmental change.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 18, 2009)

all of ya'll thank you very much. i lowered my plant about and inch from the lights, got some air circulation goin in my little space, went and bought proper nutes. tried to bring the humidity up a bit and my ladies have spun a full recovery, of course leaf damage wont reverse but new growth is looking great. it is very appreciated. what is the lime stuff i should be looking for and should it be available at my local shop?


----------



## dano96 (Dec 21, 2009)

jayreef said:
			
		

> hello all, my leaves are folding together. may be something may be nothing. someone with a little more experience please let me know. i just changed my setup, a bit more heat than before could this be the reason?




ya it looks to me like heat stress first,, it could be your PH too but i would assume from your discription that your lights changed - i would raise them a bit and try to vent it out better - give it a dat to clear,, if it dont clear up check your PH.. i would bet its your heat though..


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to MP dano. 
That post is from march, I think he harvested already


----------



## zem (Dec 22, 2009)

:rofl:


----------

